# How to install Avast antivirus for linux?



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 29, 2008)

Perhaps you are aware that Avast has a free product for linux machines and is available for free download at *www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html

*Let us not get into any discussion on things like "how safe is linux" or "linux does not need an AV" etc.  All I want is a little help to install the antivirus, nothing more.*

The download options include:

                                  *www.avast.com/eng/images/download_img.gif               *avast! Linux Home Edition (RPM package)*
                               *www.avast.com/eng/images/download_img.gif               *avast! Linux Home Edition (DEBpackage)*
 *www.avast.com/eng/images/download_img.gif               *avast! Linux Home Edition (TAR GZ package)*
I am running Ubuntu (gnome), which of these three should I download? 
I have never installed software that is not in the synaptic manager, hence I don't know to install any software using command line interface. Unfortunately, this package is not available in synaptic manager. A step by step guide would be very useful.

Clamwin is available in synaptic manager for installation. How about that one? User review please.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

deb

just double click on the file after download completes, it will prompt you for installation. It's that simple.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 29, 2008)

ClamAV is good, but not as secure as Avast is.


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

For me,
an antivirus would be a simple bloatware


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2008)

Will this clean an infected windows partition?


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

Charan said:


> Will this clean an infected windows partition?



not sure about avast but ClamAV does that


----------



## Ron (Oct 29, 2008)

newbie to Linux......
Guys i was told  tht linux dont need antivirus....but seein this thread runnin i am surprised..........I hd never heard abt this before........
anyways which is the best antivirus for linux?


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

^your /dev/hands


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ron said:


> newbie to Linux......
> Guys i was told  tht linux dont need antivirus....but seein this thread runnin i am surprised..........I hd never heard abt this before........
> anyways which is the best antivirus for linux?


The only reason people run AVs on linux is to scan the files they need to send to Windows PCs, to make sure they don't get infected by viruses.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, as suggested I downloaded the deb version and the installation was successful (or so I was informed...), BUT I don't see the application anywhere (even after a restart). Neither there is a shortcut in the menu. I think I am missing something here...please guide me..what else needs to be done.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

why dont you type avast in terminal, else make a launcher for it in the menu


----------



## Ron (Oct 30, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> The only reason people run AVs on linux is to scan the files they need to send to Windows PCs, to make sure they don't get infected by viruses.



Got it...thnks dude


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 30, 2008)

I typed avast in terminal and after accepting the registration key, it scanned the computer. Thanks. But how can I see a GUI for Avast and how do I selectively scan a file or folder?



> make a launcher for it in the menu


Please let me know how.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 30, 2008)

*www.debianadmin.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html

Heres a guide on use of Avast on Ubuntu. Im quite amazed at the information on Debianadmin. Definitely worth a read in your free time. Please note I don't own the site, or get any proceeds from it.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you very much. The link you gave simplified everything. Here is what I did...



> you need to run a script from the following location cd /usr/lib/avast4workstation/share/avast/desktop
> sudo ./install-desktop-entries.sh install
> This will complete the application menu setup.
> If you want to access you need to go to Applications—>Accessories—>avast!Antivirus


It did the job. Thanks once again for the link.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 30, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Ratnadeep (Nov 6, 2008)

nice thred


----------

